# SG400 setting to mirror an image



## beerrubio (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone know where the setting is for mirroring an image in the SG400?

I just has the driver and color profile installed on my laptop by Conde and it is mirroring some of my files and not others (all my artwork is created mirrored, so I never have used the setting or know where it is)

The problem is intermittent since some files print correct and others do not.

I do not know what wording the printer uses but I looked everywhere and don't see the word "mirror" used in any of the settings.

Thanks


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you use Photoshop at all? You can print from PS and set 'Emulsion side down' to mirror the print when printing. This allows you to design the right way round.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've used a Ricoh/Sawgrass printer so my memory is a bit fuzzy.

However, you will not find the setting for mirror image in the printer settings.

It's in the Sawgrass software - called PowerDriver, as I recall.

When you select it, that will become the default and all images will be mirrored. Just remember to not print mirror image when you need a regular image as you would use when printing on the backside of a piece of glass.


If you can't find it for the current model, ask Sawgrass. They are usually quite good at sorting out that sort of thing.


----------

